# any advice on a first step to adding horse power



## juhner (Mar 2, 2007)

none none none


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

To what? What are your goals? What do you want to do with the car?

You can usually add 10% more power to a naturally aspirated vehicle for a reasonable amount of money. On some cars with unusually restrictive stock parts, adding 15-20% more power isn't too expensive. Getting beyond that usually involves serious money. You can mickey mouse for a couple hundred bucks for the first bit of power, the second bit of power runs another couple hundred or a thousand bucks... then somewhere along the line you need to start thinking forced induction, engine swaps, or both.


----------



## KCCats (Feb 20, 2007)

Start with the exhaust, I won't say remove the cat because you may be required to have the car tested, but over sizing the exhaust will help! then look at the intake? Can you increase air flow? I did alot to an old 83.5 including a 2.8 swap and headers, I fond a throtle body off of a porshe that was 52mm i believe? and wow would that car move, I ended up tossing the rearend!


----------

